# More Dtivos to Play With!!!!!



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

From Slickdeals.net

If you still don't have a DVR and don't like rebates (latest DVRs are $100 with $100 rebate), you can get a refurbished 35hr TiVo for $15 at link This is likely not one of R10 units (there were never 35hr variants of those units) so this should be fully hackable for multi room viewing and the rest of the Home Media package.

Simply hit the above link, log in to your DirecTV account and order your TiVo.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Keep in mind activation of one of these units will most likely extend your commitment for two years.

Edit:Actually the fine print says that you are under no obligation to continue the DTV service for any duration.


----------



## trainsho (Mar 30, 2006)

the link is no more................. https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/hw/OfferDetail.jsp?_requestid=156816

R10s only at D*tv at the time of this post


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

trainsho said:


> the link is no more................. https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/hw/OfferDetail.jsp?_requestid=156816
> 
> R10s only at D*tv at the time of this post


That promotion ended at the end of Feb. Those were really old posts.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Yes R10's aren't even available!


----------

